# Gross motor delay



## Damita

Anyone else? Charlie can't sit unsupported, he's only just learnt to go on all fours, roll like a pro, I hate seeing him not being able to join in, we have been referred to physio


----------



## mummy2o

I'm in the process of reading the Glenn Doman approach of what to do about your brain-injured child. Reason being my daughter can't walk at 16 months and behind globally in other areas. Many praise with views, but like everything people will also hate. I'll see if there is anything relevant for you to try whilst waiting for physio.


----------



## superfrizbee

Hugs hun. My little boy has hemiplegia (cerebral palsy - one sided weakness) after a stroke. He is very mild, but has physio and OT for his gross and fine motor. Physio has been amazing! He has come on so much and isn't actually behind gross motor wise yet, as he is pulling up and crawling, but the asymmetries of movement are there still. It took us a while to get seen by an nhs physio so we had a couple of private sessions with a paediatric physio and it was well worth it. X


----------



## alibaba24

Hi. I'm not sure If this is any comfort to you but my youngest point blank refused to sit up until she was around 10 months . she just didn't want to she started doing it of her own accord some time before she was 1 I think maybe 11 months. There's no stopping her now.


----------



## Peanut78

Hi there, 

My son has gross and fine motor delays. He also sat late, I think he was around 10 or 11 months... We saw a physio and subsequently OT which helped hugely. 

Does he seem 'wobbly' if you try and put him in a sitting position or reluctant etc.? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yes he does, he's started commando crawling lately


----------



## Peanut78

Damita said:


> Yes he does, he's started commando crawling lately

My son also started 'commando crawling' before he sat or crawled on all fours. We had a dog at the time, I think that is what propelled him on then - he was desperate to get to the dog :dohh: 

It's great that you will be seeing a physio, when is your first appointment? I remember how anxious I felt taking my son to the physio and subsequent OT when we first did - but it was amazing to see the changes from the exercises we were given. 

My son has been diagnosed with a further neurological issue (which you may see if you read some of my posts, hence why I am mentioning it), but please don't let that automatically worry you. I was told soooo many times by various physio's and OT's - that in most cases these difficulties are related to minor issue that corrects themselves with some support... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springflower

My eldest has gross motor delay. It's bee a very long road but she finally started to walk at 2.5. Still now she walks in a very odd way but she is getting there. We ended up having physio every week and it reLly helped. You need to push it though, so don't be afraid to insist on more appointments. 

X


----------



## Damita

Thank you girls :) still no appointment will have to chase up.. Urgh


----------



## superfrizbee

Damita said:


> Thank you girls :) still no appointment will have to chase up.. Urgh

If you have to wait too long a one off private appoint might be beneficial to get you started with exercises while you wait for the nhs. We had a couple of sessions privately, I think it was about £75 for an hour, which sounds expensive but it was so worth it and I do it again if I felt I needed to, but right now he sees an nhs therapist every 3 or so weeks.


----------



## Damita

Good to know might try that


----------



## Damita

We should have our appointment in a week but we have now been referred for his weight on the 0.4th line :(


----------



## Peanut78

Sorry to hear that :hugs:

Who have you been referred to, a paed?


----------



## Damita

Yes at last - we are pretty sure he has hypotonia and GDD due to his serve reaction to vaccine he had when he was 3 months :(


----------



## Misstrouble19

my little boy with gdd sat up fully around 9 months old, started crawling at 10 months and didn't walk until he was 23 months :)


----------

